# 1 Button 2 Links



## nut (24. Mrz 2005)

hai,

ich hab mich danach schon umgeschaut aber irgnedwie will es einfach ned funktionieren. ich möchte das wenn ich einen Link betätige sich 2 enue fenster öffnen bis her hab ich das zusammen bekommen aber es tut sich einfach nichts wennih auf den link klicken


```
<script language = Javascript>
function ZweiFrames(URL1,F1,URL2,F2)
   {  
    parent.frames[F1].location.href=URL1;
    parent.frames[F2].location.href=URL2;
   }
   </script>

</head>

<body>

</body>

</html>
[url="javascript:ZweiFrames('test.htm',_blank,'test1.htm',_blank)"]Klick hier[/url]
```

würd mich über hilfe freuen

greetings and thx 4 help

nut


----------



## nut (24. Mrz 2005)

weiss kenner was ich da flash gemacht habe


----------



## bambi (24. Mrz 2005)

War mir jetzt nicht so sicher, ob Du 2 ganz neue Fenster willst - hast Du ja so geschrieben ... 
oder ob Du in 2 Frames eine neue Seite oeffnen willst...

Also hier schon mal mit 2 ganz neuen Fenstern...

```
<html>
	<head>
		<script language = Javascript>
			function zweiFrames(URL1,URL2)
			{ 
			   window.open(URL1);
			   window.open(URL2);
			}
		</script>
	
	</head>
	
	<body>
		<button name="zweiWindows" type="button"
			  value="OPEN WINDOWS" onClick="zweiFrames('http://www.google.de', 'http://www.google.de');">
			  [b]open 2 Windows[/b]</p>
		</button>
	</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Student (24. Mrz 2005)

Kurz gesagt: Unerwünschte PopUps .. ÄTZEND.


----------



## PhantomXXL (25. Mrz 2005)

könnte das problem sein das man den a href ausserhalb des html tags hat? *g*

und nicht alle popups sind unerwünscht, wenn man klickt und neues fenster geht auf hat das sinn, wenn neue fenster aufgehen weil man seite öffnet, das ist ätzend


----------



## nut (25. Mrz 2005)

ohh danke da brauch man ja diese F1 und F2 Vars garned... fidnich gut 

aber ohen pupups auf klick gehts ja wohl ned oder!?

dickes danke für die hilfe greets


----------

